# Such A Thing As "over Heating" While Applying Vinyl Transfer?



## TEEZRUS (Jun 20, 2007)

*HEY GUYS!*

I MOSTLY PRINT WITH VINYL TRANSFERS AND I HAVE BEEN VERY VERY PLEASED WITH THE QUALITY AND OUTCOME OF MY SHIRTS 

HOWEVER, IS THERE SUCH A THING AS _"OVER-HEATING"_ THE VINYL...

I SET MY SHIRTS 4-5 TIMES TO ENSURE THAT THE TRANSFER IS SECURELY ADHERED ON! (TO PREVENT LIFTING AND SUCH)

JUST WONDERING IF THAT IS A GOOD IDEA.

THANKS
I LOOK FORWARD TO HEARING BACK FROM YALL !

*TEEZRUS*


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Seems lie a little much to me. I press once, revome backing then press for about 5-6 seconds to make sure anything that pulled up gets set properly. I would imagine you could "bake" the vinyl too much.


----------



## Peanutz (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah, I'd say that 2 pressings/color should be more than efficient. You're wasting your time pressing 4-5 times. In addition, don't your whites start to yellow after that many pressings?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

You certainly can over heat the vinyl.I would not heat as long the second. Good luck. ................ JB


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes you can overheat the vinyl. Watch out with the neon colors they will become tacky.


----------



## TEEZRUS (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks! Good point! we love bright whites! =)


----------

